# Automatyczne montowanie cdrom i ikony woluminów.

## Wiejkucik

Chciałbym,aby moje gentoo samo montowało mi cdrom.Jeśli jest to możliwe,chciałbym również,aby wyświetlało mi automatycznie skrót do płyty na pulpicie.Gdyby ktoś pomógł mi również z możliwością wyświetlenia na pulpicie moich woluminów ntfs,byłbym bardzo wdzięczny.

Próbowałem How-To: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman. Płyta nadal samoczynnie się nie pokazuje i wymaga ręcznego montowania.Dyski ntfs,są montowane automatycznie przy pomocy ntfs-3g,jednak na pulpicie się nie wyświetlają. Bardzo Dziękuję,za jakiekolwiek rady,pomoc.

----------

## k4misiek

Jakiego środowiska graf. używasz ?  Tutaj masz dla KDE 

Jeżeli chcesz montowania dopiero po kliknięciu na dany katalog, to daaawno temu opisałem użycie autofs. Używałem tego jakiś czas na Fluxboksie z Rox-Filerem.

----------

## Wiejkucik

Niestety używam gnome.Zaraz spróbuje tego opisu.Mam nadzieję,że będzie automatycznie montować cd-rom.Dzięki  :Wink: 

----------

## master66

a czy do automatycznego montowania CD-ROMow nie potrzeba przypadkiem dbus i hald??

sprawdz czy jestes w grupie plugdev

a z tymi ikonkami w gnomie to nie mam pojecia, uzywam KDE

sprobuj jeszcze tego poczytac:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-704222-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-cdrom+mount-start-0.html

----------

## Wiejkucik

W grupach jestem.Dbus i hald aktywne.Autofs chyba bezproblemowo montuje cd-rom w /mnt/media/cdrom. Nie jestem do końca pewien ,bo nagrywam właśnie DVD.

Bardzo dziękuję wam obu za pomoc.Poczekam jeszcze,może pojawi się ktoś,kto wie co z tymi ikonkami.

-------------

sp3cu,co mam zrobić,żeby płyta montowała się automatycznie,bez klikania?

Edited by Poe  

Sklejone posty.

----------

## k4misiek

 *Wiejkucik wrote:*   

> sp3cu,co mam zrobić,żeby płyta montowała się automatycznie,bez klikania?

 

Oj nie mam pojęcia, Gnome'a ostatni raz używałem ~2 lata temu. Jeżeli sobie z tym poradzisz, to w gconf-editor będziesz mógł skonfigurować skrót do cdromu który będzie się pokazywał na pulpicie po zamontowaniu płyty.

----------

## Wiejkucik

no nic.Wiem tylko,że jak coś zamontuje się w /media,to ikona sama pojawia sie na pulpice,ale to mus chyba samo się zamontować.Dzięki:-)

------------ 

Jest! Zmieniłem katalogi montowania na /media i mam wszystko na pulpicie.Teraz tylko pytanie,czy do automatycznego zamontowania cdrom koniecznie potrzeba Autofs?

----------------

Zmieniłem wpisy w fstab i jest już ok. Mam tylko śmieszne pytanie. Jak mogę usunąć program Autofs? I jak usunąć go z uruchamiania przy starcie.Za pomoc dziękuję :Wink: 

Edited by Poe

sklejone 3 posty. chcesz coś dopisać, edytuj poprzedniego. zapoznaj sie z regulaminem  

----------

## Poe

@Wiejkucik, zapoznaj sie z regulaminem! nie pisz tylu postów pod sobą!

----------

## master66

 *Wiejkucik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zmieniłem wpisy w fstab i jest już ok. Mam tylko śmieszne pytanie. Jak mogę usunąć program Autofs? I jak usunąć go z uruchamiania przy starcie.Za pomoc dziękuję
> 
> 

 

jesli usuniesz normalnie, za pomoca emerge, to skrypt startowy z /etc/init.d tez powinno usunac...

----------

## Wiejkucik

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @Wiejkucik, zapoznaj sie z regulaminem! nie pisz tylu postów pod sobą!

 

Przepraszam.

Rozumiem,tylko nie wiem jaka to komenda   :Embarassed: 

----------

## k4misiek

 *Wiejkucik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rozumiem,tylko nie wiem jaka to komenda  

 

Proponuje przeczytać... podręcznik Gentoo, man portage i man emerge jako absolutne minimum.

----------

